
Stop Calling Vegan Food “Fake” - laurex
https://medium.com/tenderlymag/stop-calling-vegan-food-fake-ee175938c782
======
Jamwinner
Then stop selling fake versions of other food. Vegan food is awesome when not
pretending to be meat.

~~~
halfbrown
100%

